# Vaporesso cCELL GD Coil (Gaurdian / Vaporesso Mini Tank) 1.4 ohms



## Andre (20/10/16)

As per title please. Any vendor stock these coils?


----------



## Lim (22/10/16)

I have GD coil, not sure if it is 1.4 though. have to check tmr

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lim (23/10/16)

They are all 0.5 ones.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Afrivape Wholesalers (26/10/16)

Hey! We have 0.5ohm in stock

http://www.afrivape.co.za/coils-wire/ready-to-vape-coil-heads?product_id=342

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

